# Career Preference: Reverse Logic



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

In this game, the idea is to pick your choice of careers, and then work out your personality types backwards. For me this includes jobs I have actually done.

Mine are

Strategic Planning INTP
Writer N types best INTP
Arts Director INFP
Information-Graphics Designer INFP
Photographer INTP
Researcher INFP
Journalist ENFP
Librarian INFJ
Psychologist INFJ - INTJ - INTP

Adminstrator INTJ (done, but aspects not liked to the state of anxiety) 

Strong NP tendencies which is why I get flack from the Guards SJ. 

Or chooose the jobs you would hate:

Dentist ISTJ 
Bureaucrat ESTJ
Traffic Warden ISFJ ?
Nurse ISFJ
Bus Driver ISTJ

which explains why I don't get on with certain people. 

Gudielines:
grid of type and career


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Librarian INFJ
> Adminstrator INTJ (done, but aspects not liked to the state of anxiety)




Ok, so you choose to classify all your previous jobs as N jobs. But librarian could also be an ISFP job. Isn't administrator more an ESTJ thing?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Sleepy said:


> Ok, so you choose to classify all your previous jobs as N jobs. But librarian could also be an ISFP job. Isn't administrator more an ESTJ thing?


I am using the web site in my first message. It seems to be right. Librarian is a bit tricky as several types are employed. However, I have detected a trend in England with full time librarians to employ NPs.

Administrators are thoiught to be f different from Bureaucrats which are ESTJ and horrid. Anyrate, it is the trend. You are being pedantic, a trait ususally known from ISTJs.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

I love my job, but I don't know what it maps to, where do I find that out?

I am a System Developer, but I also deal with Business and Technical Analyst roles depending upon need.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Scipio said:


> I love my job, but I don't know what it maps to, where do I find that out?
> 
> I am a System Developer, but I also deal with Business and Technical Analyst roles depending upon need.


INTJ or INTP at an intuitive guess. Judgement says more information would be required. Preliminary scan.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm ESTJ and I'm a journalist, editor, and novelist.

Owh yeah, and I like what I do coz I do what I like... ^_^


----------



## Crystalview (Apr 26, 2009)

Im currently an HR coordinator, I'd say that's an ISTJ job because it requires mostly organising, following a schedule, keeping data and filing and other rountine tasks. 

I guess thats quite the opposite of my Ideal job which is graphic designer or writer. But there is a benifit to doing a job which is so far away from using my natural abilities, it's a good chance to develop my weak-points. 

However on the long-run I think it's better if you can type yourself through your job and find that it matches who you really are, because that way you can achieve self-fulfillment from work.

I also think that different types approach their work differntly, so even though I have an ISTJ job, I'm trying to add a little INFP to it by designing flyers and fancy emails and working on desining a new database using MS ACCESS. So basically, just trying to find creative ways to satisfy my NF...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> I'm ESTJ and I'm a journalist, editor, and novelist.
> 
> Owh yeah, and I like what I do coz I do what I like... ^_^




What do you edit? I used to have an ISTJ sub-editor, technical stuff aspect. I was top Editor. 

Technical publications need different skills from artistic and science stuff.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

If I know somebodiys job, I am halfway to typing them. if they like their job, that is.

However, some jobs are not listed and do not type so easily. What types do the following jobs?

Small Fisherman

Window Cleaner

Boat Repairer

Welder


I think they are probably best suited to Artisan Bears ISTP or Guard Dogs ISTJ.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't buy this, for a couple of reasons:


Different types can be attracted to different aspects of a job. For example, STs may like health-related fields because they use hard sciences in a practical way, while NFs may like these fields because they get to help people.
Often people act very differently at work than they do in the rest of their lives, so using the context of work alone isn't a very good way to determine their type.
I do think relating careers to types can be useful if someone isn't sure what type of career would be suited for him or her, but I don't like at such guidelines as hard-and-fast rules.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rules are for ISTJ*



MannyP said:


> I don't buy this, for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 
> Different types can be attracted to different aspects of a job. For example, STs may like health-related fields because they use hard sciences in a practical way, while NFs may like these fields because they get to help people.
> ...




Not hard and fast rules. But it does appear that people in their wrong job are always unhappy.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't even know what a typical ENTP job would be.

I mean, I can think of jobs they would be good at... professor, comedian, etc. but are any of those typically occupied by ENTPs?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

HR Line Manager ISTJ but they can be called on to do jobs like presentations that require more skills.

grid of type and career 

*ENTP*

*systems designer
venture capitalist
actor
journalist
investment broker
real estate agent
real estate developer
strategic planner
political manager
politician
special projects developer
literary agent
restaurant/bar owner
technical trainer
diversity manager
art director
personnel systems developer
computer analyst
logistics consultant
outplacement consultant
advertising creative director
radio/TV talk show host*


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Not hard and fast rules. But it does appear that people in their wrong job are always unhappy.


I don't disagree with that statement, but the reasons why someone is in the wrong job aren't always type-related.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll be blunt and say I just don't think this will work.

Sure, INTPs can be writers and lawyers, but it's not like the field is flooded with them. There might be a stereotype of the ISFJ nurse, but in reality I know a dozen nurses, and I don't think any of them are ISFJ. They're everything from ISFPs to ENTJs.

Even if we did think of it in stereotypes, all of our stereotypes are different. When some people say "elementary school teacher", they think "ISTJ disciplinarian" while some others think "ISFJ nurturer".

For this to work you'd have to be very specific as to what type of actor, programmer, etc. this person was. But at that point you'd just be describing the personality of their type and the whole process would be redundant.

It's a neat idea, but I don't think it will work :sad:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

tdmg said:


> I'll be blunt and say I just don't think this will work.
> 
> Sure, INTPs can be writers and lawyers, but it's not like the field is flooded with them. There might be a stereotype of the ISFJ nurse, but in reality I know a dozen nurses, and I don't think any of them are ISFJ. They're everything from ISFPs to ENTJs.
> 
> ...


Actors, Librarians, Teachers come in lots of different types. It is only a game afterall. I have a Perception test level at 11.5/12. If it was 12, I would say that the whole MBTI is an illusion and an ingenious trick. 

It is just better determining a personality from their preferred job than their date of birth.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

College professor - NTP
Fashion designer - FP
Roller coaster engineer - ISTP? I'm not sure about that one
Webmaster/graphic designer - INTP
Interpreter/translator - ENFJ
Disc jockey - ESxP
Economist/statistician - INTJ
CIA agent - ExTJ

Can anyone see a pattern in that list? It's this kind of stuff that makes me think, _screw it, I just won't type myself_.

EDIT: Pshyah, it makes more sense than determining a personality from date of birth. Cancers are supposed to be ISFJs, but that's nothing like me.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I know a dozen or so Graphic Designers and they are all INFJ. 

Disc Jockeys are all ESFJ.

College Professors can be F INTJ seems realistic, but the T might not be actually very high. (UK) The best ones are INTP, of course.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Perseus said:


> I know a dozen or so Graphic Designers and they are all INFJ.
> 
> Disc Jockeys are all ESFJ.


Depends on the graphic designer. The ones who lay out magazines/brochures/reports, etc. tend to double as editors/proofreaders, and you're right, they are almost always INFJ. It's a picky, perfectionist job with little tolerance for risk.

The ones who lay out more illustrative ads, logos, and anything with impact are usually ISFP or INFP. The ones that also draw and illustrate certainly are. Sometimes an INTP or ISTP slips in here. Both types have almost as good visual sense as IxFPs do.

I used to do some DJ work, but more at dances/weddings, so I'm atypical. Most of the club DJs I know are ESFP or ENFP. They think better on their feet and understand "vibe" and "mood". ESFJ could do well at weddings, where it's all formula and the DJ needs to be in the background.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I wanted to be a journalist, but I realised actually it's a horrible fast pace job. So I am going into psychology now.


----------

